# Post a pic of your tattoo



## givemeallurtreats (Mar 1, 2013)

I love tattoos, they are such a beautiful for of art and expression. I don't have any but I'll be getting one soon. 
Post a pic of yours, or one that you want or have drawn, or one of someone else's that you like, etc. etc. ( I promise I won't steal them I already have an idea of what I want to get)


----------

